# GA16DE-supercharged



## myusername (Feb 25, 2011)

...Questions? Comments? Concerns? Opinions? Input?

96 Sentra XE
Ga16de-stock
m/t
Here is the cool part. a/c comp. took a dump. prime real estate for, say, s/c mount. Why pump cool air into passenger compartment when you can pump air into the engine? haha, right?

Ok, so I don't think this has been done before. Successfuly. Ga Kompressor guy 

I think a Vortech or pro-charger centrifugal charger would be a good place to start.

I have loads of questions. Maf, TB, vacuum lines, ic, fuel pump, injectors, etc... If you have experience with turbo systems on this engine, I would like to pick your brain.

Thanks,
Len


----------



## znoj (Jan 31, 2011)

which one to you want turbo or supercharge?


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

Find a SC14 supercharger form a Toyota engine. They are most common an toyota estima vans, which are 2.4L. I am twin-charging (turbo and supercharger) my rb25det with one of these super chargers.

You are best to have the throttle body BEFORE the super charger, unlike a turbo system which has the throttle body after the turbo.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, first things first, if you want to go to all the trouble to use a centrifugal blower, you're better off with a turbo. Easier to set up, bunch of people with setups already, and parts more easily available. 

just mho.


----------

